# Middle Tennessee



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 3rd:
2,4,9,10,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,22


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 4th:

2,4,9,10,14,15,17,20,21,22

Looks to be run Sat. morning.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby Results:

1st Jet Jason Escalera
2nd Maxx Sam Milton
3rd Willie Jim Pickering
4th Colt Trey Lawrence

RJ Wren Trey Lawrence

Jams:
Boss Ledford
Sky Ledford
Yeller Collins
Mutt Wertz


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Any Open News?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Marty Bullington said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st Jet Jason Escalera
> 2nd Maxx Sam Milton
> ...


Congratulations, Mr Pickering....and "Willie" !!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Way to go Jet!! Congrats!!!! WoooHoooo A JAM and a win in his first two derbies..that dog can count!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Jason and Jet!

Aaron


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Jason, Jet, and Marty.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Jason and Jet!!*


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Marty Congrats!!!! Thanks for giving him such a good Home!!!!!!!


Rodney Crim


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

way To Go Jason!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks guys and thanks to marty for giving me the chance with Jet he has been a fun one to train for the past several months. Good to be runnin again. 

Dont know call backs but Open and Q are going to the water marks in the morning and Am. is doing the water blind.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats Jason!!!

Did you ever find another pup?


----------



## dwilcox (Sep 4, 2008)

Open -- 11 called to the 4th series
3,21,22,24,29,45,46,47,49,57, & 61


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

How many were called back after the first series of the AM??? 
That was a tough one. I only saw 3 or 4 dogs do that cleanly and I think maybe only 6 or 7 did it without a handle on the long bird. Did they call back the handles??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

They called back 17 from the Am. first series and some were handles.

Q results

1 Jason Flemming
2 Chris Wix , Chance
3 Matt Geater
4 Danny May
rj Kirk Dodge

thats all i know .. Congrats Chris and Chance.


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Jason,
Congratulations on the Q WIN!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st Bogie - Chris Ledford
2nd Sophie or Eva - Lance Brown
3rd - ? --- Chris Ledford
4th Sophie or Eva - Lance Brown
RJ - Raven - Charlie Moody
J - Layne - Charlie Moody

I feel sure there were other jams - am sorry I could not hear more news but I was drivng home and the cell reception was VERY scratchy.

Does anyone have the AM results?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

!st- Medford- Tater
2nd- Gawthorpe- Sugar
3rd- Lanse- Sophie
4th-Lanse- Eva
RJ- Kaiser- Rae
JAM- Chris Wix, Bobby Smith


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Chris Q 2nd and Am. Jam good weekend. Congrats to Mark Medford he has to be one of the nicest people u will ever meet.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to all.....great weekend guys!

Aaron


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

Congrats to Mark Medford and "Tater"!!!! Give her a big hug and kiss from me!!! Keep it up, and qualify for the National!! Ya'll's bigest fans.

The Maronge Family


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Jason and Marty on Jet's Win!!!!

And Congrats to Chris' Amateur Jam & Qualifying 2nd with Chance!!!!


Tim


----------

